# Romeo y Julieta Reserve Real Corona Cigar Review - Slightly Inconsistent Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The initial appearance and presentation were solid. The dry, smooth wrapper was a lovely shade of golden brown, and the stick presented with a subt...

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta Reserve Real Corona Cigar Review - Slightly Inconsistent Smoke


----------

